# Backing the US this summer, Squating will be a big part of that.. :)



## Riverbrooks (May 17, 2010)

**the title should have said.. backpacking**  oops

Ok, well I'm not as radical as many of you,  BUT IM DOING MY BEST! 

I worked for the Canadian Green Party for a long time, but over time moved away from their policies 1 by 1, finally finding Anarchism as my new home. 

I've been traveling around for the last 3 years, Canada, America, Europe and Africa.

I hitchhike, camp/squat, CS, and recently started staying in established squats and really getting into the squatting movement. 

I believe my home city of Vancouver would be a perfect place for a squatting movement, so after this summer ill be heading back there to start a squat or hopefully find some local squatters to join with.

I really want to stay in a lot of squats or communes while in the US... I hope this site helps with that! 

Check out my blog... its half traveling half political...: Grateful Lost

I'm also on Couchsurfing: CouchSurfing - River Brooks
but I get the feeling that squatters don't like that? but i do.. so fuck you! 

Peace

River


----------

